# Does anybody accept every offer on GH?



## uberboy1212

Ive been watching GH drivers on youtube (UDM and PTD) and they both accept every offer, even the no tip ones to maintain premier status. It seems like they get rewarded with really good orders for doing this. I have heard in other forums that premier drivers have been getting rewarded more lately. Ive been meaning to test this theory myself one day. Anyone out there do this?


----------



## Bob Driver

The only real benefit that I see and experience is that I get to select my blocks earlier than the others. I also will get the occasional big 20+ order. I also do not accept every lowball offer but I take enough of them to keep my premier level.

I am in the Portland OR market


----------



## Tuxi

I used to do GH all day, somedays 10 to 12 hrs. Many times, I'd reject an order for low amount, then I'd get one with a much higher amount. 

You can watch all the videos you want or ask all the people you want. But as you know, every market is different. So why not just start accepting every order to find out?

Today, I had another UE delivery to a customer that I delivered several times a wk through GH. Both UE and GH have this same restaurant available for delivery. 

In my area, I think GH is losing customers to DD and UE because I'm seeing a lot of former GH customers.


----------



## uberboy1212

Tuxi said:


> I used to do GH all day, somedays 10 to 12 hrs. Many times, I'd reject an order for low amount, then I'd get one with a much higher amount.
> 
> You can watch all the videos you want or ask all the people you want. But as you know, every market is different. So why not just start accepting every order to find out?
> 
> Today, I had another UE delivery to a customer that I delivered several times a wk through GH. Both UE and GH have this same restaurant available for delivery.
> 
> In my area, I think GH is losing customers to DD and UE because I'm seeing a lot of former GH customers.


I've been chasing quests on UE the last 3 months and DD is paying $3-$4 extra per order so I haven't had any time. Don't want to risk wasting time on something that may or may not be true right now. It's good to know the option is there though for when the promotions stop


----------



## Tuxi

I was thinking try it for a day.


----------



## andaas

The days I accept everything typically end with my earnings falling below my preferred dollar/mile ratio. I can't tell you how many times I decline the $4.68 delivery with no tip and then am immediately sent a $23+ delivery with great tip (too many to count).

Given that, it's just not feasible to accept orders that don't have tips included.


----------



## uberboy1212

andaas said:


> The days I accept everything typically end with my earnings falling below my preferred dollar/mile ratio. I can't tell you how many times I decline the $4.68 delivery with no tip and then am immediately sent a $23+ delivery with great tip (too many to count).
> 
> Given that, it's just not feasible to accept orders that don't have tips included.


Yea I've experienced the same thing. I'm only going to try as an absolute last resort. I just don't have it in me to accept those BS no tip orders that pay significantly less than even UE


----------



## Goongpad77

My market has been lacking drivers lately and there are tons of late orders...the way I look at it is...I’m skipping over the low-paying orders and takeing the orders with good tips because those people are paying more and they deserve to get their food on time and hot! Why would I prioritize low value offers? I want to look out and provide the best service for those customers that tip.. They deserve it!


----------



## Peteza34

It is good that we have premier drivers to balance out us dirtbags that decline under 9. Someone has to get these people their burger king food.


----------



## Showa50

I have never accepted every offer on any platform. None of the people/couriers I know make money accepting every job. You gotta be picky and make reasonable decisions.


----------



## andaas

Last night, for example... I had accepted my first 4 orders on 2 hours scheduled, then 8 consecutive declines. It really does feel like sometimes when you decline once they exclusively send you garbage. 

Granted, I declined some orders with pay ranging from $11-14... I was just not willing to drive 8-12 miles away from home for the last order of my shift, resulting in 24 miles driven for $14 in earnings. My acceptable delivery radius shrinks as the time I want to get back home grows closer.


----------



## Goongpad77

andaas said:


> Last night, for example... I had accepted my first 4 orders on 2 hours scheduled, then 8 consecutive declines. It really does feel like sometimes when you decline once they exclusively send you garbage.
> 
> Granted, I declined some orders with pay ranging from $11-14... I was just not willing to drive 8-12 miles away from home for the last order of my shift, resulting in 24 miles driven for $14 in earnings. My acceptable delivery radius shrinks as the time I want to get back home grows closer.


I really do feel like revenge orders are programmed into the software or some human dispatchers is doing it on purpose which is totally messed up! It's just too coincidental! Considering the current ruling for classification in the Uber Lyft case in California...GrubHub really does try to control you when you're toggled available..They would fail the ABC test miserably. The right person with the right lawyer could really put the screws to GrubHub. I think they're aware of that and that's why you can reject offers and sign on when you want even though they want you to work a scheduled block and take 9 out 10 offers to be premier... that's definitely an employee relationship with the company! I make the most money with Grubhub in my area, but I seriously think the company is twisted with the way their platform works.


----------



## Peteza34

Goongpad77 said:


> I really do feel like revenge orders are programmed into the software or some human dispatchers is doing it on purpose which is totally messed up! It's just too coincidental! Considering the current ruling for classification in the Uber Lyft case in California...GrubHub really does try to control you when you're toggled available..They would fail the ABC test miserably. The right person with the right lawyer could really put the screws to GrubHub. I think they're aware of that and that's why you can reject offers and sign on when you want even though they want you to work a scheduled block and take 9 out 10 offers to be premier... that's definitely an employee relationship with the company! I make the most money with Grubhub in my area, but I seriously think the company is twisted with the way their platform works.


There are dispatchers who handle the more complicated logistical stuff (stacked orders, etc.) and make sure everything is running smoothly. It is possible that they pull this stuff on the slower nights. I like to decline an $8 payout early in the night so the dispatchers know what type of game I am playing.


----------



## Woohaa

Goongpad77 said:


> My market has been lacking drivers lately and there are tons of late orders...the way I look at it is...I'm skipping over the low-paying orders and takeing the orders with good tips because those people are paying more and they deserve to get their food on time and hot! Why would I prioritize low value offers? I want to look out and provide the best service for those customers that tip.. They deserve it!


I do the same. I always deliver GH orders over DD since GH has nice tips & most times DD doesn't.


----------



## Tuxi

Goongpad77 said:


> I really do feel like revenge orders are programmed into the software or some human dispatchers is doing it on purpose which is totally messed up! It's just too coincidental! Considering the current ruling for classification in the Uber Lyft case in California...GrubHub really does try to control you when you're toggled available..They would fail the ABC test miserably. The right person with the right lawyer could really put the screws to GrubHub. I think they're aware of that and that's why you can reject offers and sign on when you want even though they want .


I've felt this, too.


----------



## The Jax

If you are an experienced GrubHub driver and know your area and the restaurants, you have "the list". It might be on a google spreadsheet or written on a post it note. It could also be memorized. Its the list of the restaurants that treat the drivers bad, have long wait times, not put in the order until you arrive, etc. I accept every order, with exceptions.

Restaurant A, has long wait times. If the order shows up at least $16/$17 or more, and its not Friday or Saturday night, I may accept accept. If it is Friday or Saturday night or at any time I receive an offer less than that, I reject.

Restaurant B, treats the drivers nice but they have no place to sit and love to skip over your order and serve seated customers while you are still waiting. Unless its 2pm-4pm Mon-Thurs, I will reject. I have waited over an hour at this place. No thanks.

I also, at times, will reject orders that will have a pickup at a fast food restaurant such as Popeyes or Burger King if the offer total is very low. Like, under $6. Usually the customer is tipping but its very low. I reject all orders on GrubHub from these restaurants where you can tell from the offer there is no tip.

However, I know where I will get pings for certain restaurants and I try and stay in areas that will avoid getting pings from those restaurants when it is peak time. Works well for me.


----------



## KMANDERSON

I done going after orders on Grubhub to premier status


andaas said:


> Last night, for example... I had accepted my first 4 orders on 2 hours scheduled, then 8 consecutive declines. It really does feel like sometimes when you decline once they exclusively send you garbage.
> 
> Granted, I declined some orders with pay ranging from $11-14... I was just not willing to drive 8-12 miles away from home for the last order of my shift, resulting in 24 miles driven for $14 in earnings. My acceptable delivery radius shrinks as the time I want to get back home grows closer.


----------



## Peteza34

KMANDERSON said:


> View attachment 229498
> I done going after orders on Grubhub to premier status


The ironic thing is: that customer probably tipped the .05 after having had a bad experience with a previous driver. They probably had a bad experience because they didn't tip well to begin with, or maybe it was just a bad night. The cycle will continue until this customer decides to **** off completely. I think things would be a lot better if Grubhub would let the customers know how the system works and that we can decline low/no tip orders.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Peteza34 said:


> The ironic thing is: that customer probably tipped the .05 after having had a bad experience with a previous driver. They probably had a bad experience because they didn't tip well to begin with, or maybe it was just a bad night. The cycle will continue until this customer decides to &%[email protected]!* off completely. I think things would be a lot better if Grubhub would let the customers know how the system works and that we can decline low/no tip orders.


Grubhub should add money to no paying tips!!I believe that how Doordash does it.If you don't get a tip boost kick in


----------



## Peteza34

True, they should. Their "guaranteed minimum" is supposed to be their solution, but it is a joke. If I am making 12/hr or less, then I am better off switching apps.


----------



## andaas

KMANDERSON said:


> Grubhub should add money to no paying tips!!I believe that how Doordash does it.If you don't get a tip boost kick in


DD's idea was good in theory, but in practice, it resulted in "good tippers" subsidizing the "bad tippers". Since DD pays as low as $1 delivery fees to the driver when a good tip is present, and up to $8 or more when no tip is present.

Drivers perceive this as DD "stealing" tips, which they aren't directly - just giving your delivery pay to drivers who pick up low-dollar-tip orders.


----------



## KMANDERSON

andaas said:


> DD's idea was good in theory, but in practice, it resulted in "good tippers" subsidizing the "bad tippers". Since DD pays as low as $1 delivery fees to the driver when a good tip is present, and up to $8 or more when no tip is present.
> 
> Drivers perceive this as DD "stealing" tips, which they aren't directly - just giving your delivery pay to drivers who pick up low-dollar-tip orders.


I don't even dash anymore since singing up for Grubhub.Signup for caviar they have the best payout and it was caviar pay with the tip being extra.Most orders on caviar 8 to 12 plus tips


----------



## oicu812

I took a non-tipping GH ping over the weekend just to see the person who didn't tip. Typical millennial. GH send me another non-tipping ping right after.


----------



## andaas

KMANDERSON said:


> I don't even dash anymore since singing up for Grubhub.Signup for caviar they have the best payout and it was caviar pay with the tip being extra.Most orders on caviar 8 to 12 plus tips


I would sign up for Caviar if they serviced the Plano/Frisco area. Have to stick with Grubhub until there are other options near me.


----------



## Goongpad77

KMANDERSON said:


> Grubhub should add money to no paying tips!!I believe that how Doordash does it.If you don't get a tip boost kick in


But... If you get a tip, DD only gives you $1 for the trip, which to me is stealing your tips


----------



## Prius13

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been watching GH drivers on youtube (UDM and PTD) and they both accept every offer, even the no tip ones to maintain premier status. It seems like they get rewarded with really good orders for doing this. I have heard in other forums that premier drivers have been getting rewarded more lately. Ive been meaning to test this theory myself one day. Anyone out there do this?


I have been even for lunch hour today. $0 tip at an insurance call center GH customer. Been driving for $1 per mile now.



andaas said:


> I would sign up for Caviar if they serviced the Plano/Frisco area. Have to stick with Grubhub until there are other options near me.


 Am signed up for Caviar but all in downtown Chicago, parking hard to find and two hours of deadhead.


----------



## KMANDERSON

andaas said:


> I would sign up for Caviar if they serviced the Plano/Frisco area. Have to stick with Grubhub until there are other options near me.


They service Addison and north Dallas that not to bad of a drive


----------



## andaas

KMANDERSON said:


> They service Addison and north Dallas that not to bad of a drive


True, but I prefer to stick to areas near my home. Only doing this 2-3 hours a day and don't want to spend 40 minutes of that commuting to/from a service area.


----------



## johnx

andaas said:


> I would sign up for Caviar if they serviced the Plano/Frisco area. Have to stick with Grubhub until there are other options near me.


They get real close to Plano. https://app.box.com/s/73v4im2kmaw9063adfei5hy5pvi02ooa I am a bicycle delivery downtown so I would never get close to that area, but I am constantly seeing bonuses being advertised for deliveries north of 635. None of them apply to me, but they would for someone in your area that ventured just a few miles south.


----------



## andaas

johnx said:


> They get real close to Plano. https://app.box.com/s/73v4im2kmaw9063adfei5hy5pvi02ooa I am a bicycle delivery downtown so I would never get close to that area, but I am constantly seeing bonuses being advertised for deliveries north of 635. None of them apply to me, but they would for someone in your area that ventured just a few miles south.


Yeah, pretty close, but not quite. I currently like the convenience of being able to log in while sitting at home. If I were to drive into Richardson to work on Caviar, by the time I log off there is no saying where the shift might lead me. Currently, at the end of my shift, I am usually 2-3 miles from home, at worst I am 10 miles out (but extremely rare). Caviar could leave me out in Bishop Arts by the looks of that map... nearly 30 dead miles (if I take the non-toll route).


----------



## Uberladymiami

Udm must be putting alo of miles in tough.


----------



## Goongpad77

Uberladymiami said:


> Udm must be putting alo of miles in tough.


That was my beef with GH... if I accept everything I put double the miles. Too much driving even with the deduction.


----------

